# 811 Toslink Optical Digital problem.



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

The other day we try to make some changes before the PS2 was hookup Optical Digital on JVC THM606 DVD Home Theater System which always work with PSP2 any way the analog audio output on the 811 work fine but soon I hookup the Toslink Optical Digital some time it works sometime it has no sound what so ever other time I get sound but not some I want hear ekkk like buzzing sound.
Any though on this?.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

YEs there is an option on the 811 for Sound. Set the option to PCM/DD. It soulds like you only have it set to DD.

Menu-6-8

Make sure Dolby Digital/PCM is checked.

Oh and ofcourse :welcome_s


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

You also may need to assign the source for your optical in on your JVC receiver.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Dolby Digital/PCM is checked and JVC is automatic with Toslink Optical Digital and it per assign to source menu DBS only which only one that Toslink Optical Digital input works on.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SHS said:


> Dolby Digital/PCM is checked and JVC is automatic with Toslink Optical Digital and it per assign to source menu DBS only which only one that Toslink Optical Digital input works on.


Have you disconnected the analog cables from the JVC? If so you may try another set of cables, if that doesn't work, you may want to run a DVD player's optical to the JVC. If that doesn't work you may have a problem with the audio receiver input. If it does work the problem could lie with the 811. Re check settings. try new cable verify with other equipment.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

You know olgeezer it odd that PSP2 works EVEN 5.1 and did dbl check it
Yes I also disconnected the analog audio cables
As I said sometime it work rigth way but sometime I have change the channel then going back that channel which is real pain [email protected]@ other then when start that buzzing sound then I have do it agian.
DVD build in to JVC THM606 in fact it 5 disc changer
Look like this


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes I'm familiar with the 606. Do external devices other than the 811 work on that input? And your 811 digital out is set at PCM/DD


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

> 811 digital out is set at PCM/DD


Yes


> Do external devices other than the 811 work on that input


PS2 work


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SHS said:


> Yes
> 
> PS2 work


That leaves the 811 output connector.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Or a possible incompatibility. olgeezer are you saying that you have an 811 and a JVC THM606 and it works or are you just familar with this unit. Is there a way SHS to turn off the automatic feature of the JVC and manually assigne the optical ports? If so, I would give this a try to see if you can get things working. 

Other than a possible bad cable, you might have a bad 811 optical port or some 811/JVC incompatibility. There was a period about a 6 months back where the 811 had some DD issues with certain receivers. Those have been fixed and I have not seen a lot of posts recently with regards to compatibility issues.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Or a possible incompatibility. olgeezer are you saying that you have an 811 and a JVC THM606 and it works or are you just familar with this unit. Is there a way SHS to turn off the automatic feature of the JVC and manually assigne the optical ports? If so, I would give this a try to see if you can get things working.
> 
> Other than a possible bad cable, you might have a bad 811 optical port or some 811/JVC incompatibility. There was a period about a 6 months back where the 811 had some DD issues with certain receivers. Those have been fixed and I have not seen a lot of posts recently with regards to compatibility issues.


Yes, we have a JVC606 hooked up to an 811, with toslink.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I've had this happen once or twice in the past year or so. Only on OTA's though. Think it might be something misinterpreted or an error in stream processing. Channel up/down fixes it.

also, not an expert on this, but a toslink cable is a toslink cable is a ....

if it works it's ok since it's just light. if it doesn't then you won't get anything out of it - like a badly crimped or cut cable or something. at least my experience with toslink. might be worth using the PS2 toslink cable on the 811 just for kicks.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Or a possible incompatibility. olgeezer are you saying that you have an 811 and a JVC THM606 and it works or are you just familar with this unit. Is there a way SHS to turn off the automatic feature of the JVC and manually assigne the optical ports? If so, I would give this a try to see if you can get things working.
> 
> Other than a possible bad cable, you might have a bad 811 optical port or some 811/JVC incompatibility. There was a period about a 6 months back where the 811 had some DD issues with certain receivers. Those have been fixed and I have not seen a lot of posts recently with regards to compatibility issues.


That is a good point. SHS, when you turn on your 606, are you selecting DBS as you source?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

well then I guest my next step is to swap my two 811 to see that make any diff.
Ron did read my message about the optical port it only assigne to one button know as DBS so there no way to manually assigne it to let say VCR button being the other two are for build in DVD Player and AM/FM Radio and far I can tell Toslink Optical Digital is full auto unless when it in PCM mode then it can be change to play over all spk.

logray that was PS2 toslink cable we remove the PS2 or should really say I give my PS2 to my sister kids.



> That is a good point. SHS, when you turn on your 606, are you selecting DBS as you source?


Yes being you have one you know that only input it work on


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Well after swap the two 811 it end up being the same problem rats.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SHS said:


> Well after swap the two 811 it end up being the same problem rats.


Too recap:
You've tried 2 different 811s
You've tried 2 different toslink cables
You are going direct from the 811 to th 606 with toslink (no switching device)
toslink works with your Plays Station hooked up to your 606
Have you disconnected and then reconnected power source to your 606?
Have you rechecked and gone thru each step 811/toslink/606?
If all this has happened, we both need help


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

olgeezer.. Do you have a 606 and it is working? The fact that a 811 swap and cable swap did not fix the problem would point to an incompatiability given th port works with a PS2. 

If you got this working and have a 606 than I am realy baffelled.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

> You've tried 2 different 811s


Yes



> You've tried 2 different toslink cables


Need buy another one which will have to wait in tell Jan then I re-check and dbl check just in case it the cable.



> You are going direct from the 811 to th 606 with toslink (no switching device)


Yes



> toslink works with your Plays Station hooked up to your 606


That rigth before it went to my sister house I playing with it the day before I posted this message made dbl sure the PS2 was work 100% with DVD Player and Remote NEW set of battery in Wireless Controllers and Remote, etc before give it to her.



> Have you disconnected and then reconnected power source to your 606?


Yup but soon I change channel back to the same problem if this help it only happing with HDTV 5.1 stream's not any of the startard non HDTV channel.



> Have you rechecked and gone thru each step 811/toslink/606?


Yes even swap end with toslink cable even check to make sure was no duct on both end and unit it self just in case.



> If all this has happened, we both need help


:hurah: :sure:


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> olgeezer.. Do you have a 606 and it is working? The fact that a 811 swap and cable swap did not fix the problem would point to an incompatiability given th port works with a PS2.
> 
> If you got this working and have a 606 than I am realy baffelled.


yes we have the 606 hooked up with toslink. We've also hooked up a 303 (same receiver/DVD head unit). Toslink has worked fine. You might try JVC tech support for help. I'm at a loss as to why yours works with a PS2 and not an 811.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

olgeezer maybe mine is tab diff then your maybe even newer or older then your is if I recall rigth I think we go it late 2004 around nov or dec.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well lets look at the facts and see if we missed anything.

1) With your 811 configuration you get audio at times and at times you don't. Does the audio cut in and out or does it seem to correlate with a particular program?

2) PS/2 hooked up to the same port produces sound. Question is is the PS/2 outputting DD 5.1? How do you know it is? I have never been able to get my PS/2 to indicated it is output 5.1 on my receiver. (Might be the fact I am using the VCR input)

3) Does it work with non 5.1 HD streams? Not all HD is delievered in 5.1? 

4) I assume you have both your RCA cables and your optical hooked up. Have you tried removing your RCA cables and see what the results are. 

5) Did you see if there is a way to manually configure the optical ports to a particular setting?

It could be a incompatiability issue, but based on olgeezer having the same set up and it working, I am leaning more torwards something we missed.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

> 1) With your 811 configuration you get audio at times and at times you don't. Does the audio cut in and out or does it seem to correlate with a particular program?)


As I said before sometime it work rigth way but sometime I have change the channel then going back to that channel which some time give me 5.1 Audio but some time when I change or goign back to channel it then start that buzzing sound, Ho forgot add this I don't know this help pin point it but the othter day when it start that buzzing sound and I unplug the optical cable and plug back in it start working.



> 2) PS/2 hooked up to the same port produces sound. Question is is the PS/2 outputting DD 5.1? How do you know it is? I have never been able to get my PS/2 to indicated it is output 5.1 on my receiver. (Might be the fact I am using the VCR input).


Yes I can switch over to 5.1 or DTS depend on DVD and how I set the audio which show up on front panel display.



> 3) Does it work with non 5.1 HD streams? Not all HD is delievered in 5.1? .


Yes no problem there and that what I said two post ago.



> 4) I assume you have both your RCA cables and your optical hooked up. Have you tried removing your RCA cables and see what the results are. .


There not both hook when I was doing this



> 5) Did you see if there is a way to manually configure the optical ports to a particular setting?.


Ron the TH-M606 user manual rigth here and I can't find anything and I try manually configure the optical ports to a particular setting but nothing work far I can tell.
http://www.jvc.ca/en/consumer/downloadmanual.asp?f=mb198ien.pdf



> It could be a incompatiability issue, but based on olgeezer having the same set up and it working, I am leaning more torwards something we missed.


If something missing I can't find it.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SHS said:


> As I said before sometime it work rigth way but sometime I have change the channel then going back to that channel which some time give me 5.1 Audio but some time when I change or goign back to channel it then start that buzzing sound, Ho forgot add this I don't know this help pin point it but the othter day when it start that buzzing sound and I unplug the optical cable and plug back in it start working.
> 
> Yes I can switch over to 5.1 or DTS depend on DVD and how I set the audio which show up on front panel display.
> 
> ...


I still suspect the toslink cable. The unit works on DVD, but that's internal. The buzzing doesn't occur on DVD which would seem to mean there isn't a speaker wire to subwoofer issue. You have run a sound test (pink noise) to adjust the volume level on your speakers. What channels seem to be causing the trouble, from the dish?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Channel like TNTHD, DISC-HD, HDNET, HBOHD, SHOHD, VOOM or any channel with 5.1
The sound test adjust the volume level F. C, Sub and RS for my speakers, etc have beem adjust where I want them at and no the internal DVD dosen't do that.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought the optical cable was already swapped and the problem continued. Right? or did I miss the fact it was not swaped.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

SorryRon I didn't reply sooner no I didn't swap cable it self I said I swap ends I said I have buy another one on the first.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Well got new brand new cable and still it dose the some thing damm it


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear SHS.. Really baffelled with this one given that someone with the same receiver has it working. given that you have tried to 811s and you got it to work with a PS2 out, I am not sure what to say. 

I would suggest going through the same steps from the beginning to make sure you did not miss something. If that does not pan out, Not sure what to tell you. Could be a revision issue, but given you are the sole report on this one I don't think there is a lot Dish or your Receiver manufacture can do. 

If you can get your hands on an external DVD player you can hook up, I would do this to re-verify that you indeed can get 5.1 from an external source. Once I tried to get 5.1 out of my PS/2 and I had a hard time doing it. This keeps popping in my mind so if I was doing the trouble shooting I would start for verifying indeed I can get a 5.1 DD external signal going. Once I tried that... I would then work towards the 811. 

That is just my thoughts.. Not sure how motivated you are to get this working. In the end you might just have to declare defeat..


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

The only way get to work 100% is to change to that channel then turn on/off the JVC or unplug and replug back in the cable


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Is this with DD content or also with PCM content? This sure is starting so smell like an imcompatibility to me...


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

I said before only with the DD content the PCM content work just fine and never miss a beat.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought that was the case.. Just making sure. So when you plug the cable out and back it the DD works fine for the duration of the show or for a very short time?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes Ron that 100% rigth


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That it works for a short duration or 100%?? The only thoughts I have left is possible reflection occuring due to bend in the optic cable. Total dart in the dark. Since swapping 811s did not help. Cable swap did not help. You do get DD part of the time.. Looks like a compatibility issue or some borderline condition inside your receiver that rears its head with the 811. Based on the info in the thread, I would lean towards incompatibility, but with info from oldgeezer I would not rule out some other edge issue causing your problem. 

I have ran out of suggestions. Hopefully someone else may pipe in with one. At this point getting DD does not look good for you for your set up, but I am sure you already feel that way.

If you get it working. let us know what it was.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

What channels are you having an issue with. by channel number?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

I ready toll you only the HDTV channel
9420
9421
9422
9423
9456
9460
9470
9471
9472
9474
9476
9478
9479
9480
9481


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you receive any OTA HD channels? Same problem with them?


----------

